# Animal Crossing is for nerds!



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

You all know it


----------



## animalcrossing22 (Sep 4, 2009)

idk


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 4, 2009)

*sameguywhoiscarlfredickson&theotherguy*


----------



## AC_Goddess (Sep 4, 2009)

Nerds are sexy!


----------



## SamXX (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice now GT*censored.3.0*O


----------



## Roachey#2 (Sep 4, 2009)

then why are you on the forum?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

Up! Is for children.


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

*censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes *censored.3.0* YOU Hogarth Hughes


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 4, 2009)

I smell a spam attack....


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Up! Is for children.


No it's not!! It's a very deep story that no babbling 3 year old would understand
PS. There is no exclamation point in the title, dummy


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol i will muder you...
i will start by cutting your jugular...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

What Harry said.


Yes it is.

HEY GAIZ LETZ GO 2 SOUF AMERICA!!1


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> What Harry said.
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> ...


OH LEWK! ITZ A TAWKINGH DAWG!!! LEWTZ BE FRENDEHZ!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> What Harry said.
> 
> 
> Yes it is.
> ...


It's a lot more complicated than that. I HAVE SEEN THE MOVIE 43 TIMES AND I AM NOT AFRAID TO ADMIT IT


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

A WIRD BURD OMG!! LETS BRING IT ALAWNG


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

YOU GUYS ARE SO STUPID


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

You're the one with an up collection...

Bryko614: Hey wanna see my up collection?
xela1099: no
then he sends me a link :C


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

At least I don't play animal crossing


----------



## SamXX (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad.. Sad. Sad person.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

Dude, I'd rather play the Bible Game then watch Up a second time.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Dude, I'd rather play the Bible Game then watch Up a second time.


You asked me to show you where to watch it online again...


My Up collection


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

no, but thanks for the link bro :V


----------



## SamXX (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude

Seriously.
Up. Is. For. Children.


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> At least I don't play animal crossing


At least I'm not addicted to Up!

Those 3-D pictures must of messed with your brain. Poor it probably thinks you watch the movie with the glasses not on.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not. I know a guy online who has seen it 30 times in theaters and he cries every time. He's 20 years old


----------



## SamXX (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if you honestly supported Pixar and Up, you wouldn't give out links on where to watch it on the internet, that would ruin their business. Therefore you're not even a true fan.


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O__O
Oh wow.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

That guy needs to get out of mom's basement.


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rather be addicted to a game which is different everyday, then a Movie.


----------



## SamXX (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricano (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Up video game xD


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

The Up! video game is for losers.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

adorkable x said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His collection


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> adorkable x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O__O
A bit creepy, a 20 year old having a collection of items from a childrens film.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> The Up! video game is for losers.


It's actually OK. Better than AC
And there is no "!" in the title


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> adorkable x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whose taking the picture? His Mom?

Actually I like the bag. My friend has it.


----------



## SamXX (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down, it's an exclamation point.
Did you pay for that game then?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

DO NOT WANT MOM'S BASEMENT


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

adorkable x said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not because ITS NOT A CHILDRENS FILM!!!! it as a 97% approval rating on RT


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My interp of UP!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

I left the ! just to annoy


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it for a discount


----------



## SamXX (Sep 4, 2009)

If I could I'd pop every balloon in the world so Up! could never happen.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 4, 2009)

We dont need these kind of stupid things here


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> adorkable x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, were all sorry! Guys! It's not a Childrens Film! It's _*MUCH*_ lower than that...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My interp of UP!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDD
"so you come here often?"

Up is for babeez


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My interp of UP!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just made my day.
Thank you.  : )


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

i is happy now


----------



## Princess (Sep 4, 2009)

K den


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My interp of UP!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot 97% of the plot moron


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude... the fat kid gets molested... we know...

He gets drugged... so hes sees fux the burd... and a tawkingh dawg...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The other 97 is trash


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said you LIKED the movie


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PFFT


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Proof ;D

maybe i just said that
it's easy to lie on the internet >_>


----------



## Princess (Sep 4, 2009)

As much as this guy is getting annoying.
I really liked UP. ;p


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 4, 2009)

The movie looks hugly in general , go see a movie for big strong mens.Are you a men?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

Would everyone just SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Would everyone just SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!


nou


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Would everyone just SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!


Nty,png


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Would everyone just SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!


Hey you started this. So NO!!!!one!!!!!!won1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> The movie looks hugly in general , go see a movie for big strong mens.Are you a men?


Coming from the guy with the family guy avatar


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Would everyone just SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!


Bwahaha


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 4, 2009)

If you think this games for nerds, then why make a account and come on a "Nerds game" forum.. *censored.3.0*ing ******.


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah , its a mature show. sorry no kids


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but HE DID HE DID!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Hogarth Hughes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you hadn't noticed the humor in family guy is naive, dry, and immature


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 4, 2009)

Everyone who posted in this topic needs to be banned for 3-4 weeks.


Except for,
Cry
rican4life


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Everyone who posted in this topic needs to be banned for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> 
> Except for,
> ...


Fixd


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 4, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 4, 2009)

Hogarth Hughes said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think the same way as you.I think that its really funny but from someone who is lame and boring as you , you wont really understand the humour in it.


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF did cry do to you?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

Not me Garrett?

:[


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 4, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Liv (Sep 4, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Everyone who posted in this topic needs to be banned for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> 
> Except for,
> ...


Yep I know!


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

adorkable x said:
			
		

> Jarrrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats so *censored.3.0*ing wrong with cry?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 4, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Jarrrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i give up


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 4, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> adorkable x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't take her out.


----------



## Princess (Sep 4, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Everyone who posted in this topic needs to be banned for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> 
> Except for,
> ...


Annnnnnnd Garrett.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 4, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You give up??? Huh?


----------



## Princess (Sep 4, 2009)

O;
Whose hating on me? D:


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Sep 4, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> O;
> Whose hating on me? D:


Not me .... You did something bad ?


----------



## Princess (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adorkable x (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give ''Up!'' a 000000000/10


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 4, 2009)

AC_Goddess said:
			
		

> Nerds are sexy!


.


----------



## merinda! (Sep 4, 2009)

AC_Goddess said:
			
		

> Nerds are sexy!


*<small><span style="font-family:verdana">agreed._________________________________________________animal crossing isnt for nerds, its for everyone.
FYI.*


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 4, 2009)

Video Games are for nerds.


----------

